# Newer Apartments in Abu Dhabi



## Amirtx

Hey everyone!!
I'm possibly moving to AD in a couple of months and wanted to see if you knew of any newer buildings with 3-4 BR rentals. I checked out dubizzle and a couple of other sites but most ads had no pictures, and those that did looked really old. I'm hoping to keep the yearly cost under 170k AED. Thanks in advance!!!!


----------



## Rastaafarian

Look on Reem Island ( sky & sun towers). I think your best bet is to get a villa.


----------



## Pete79

I live in Danet which is behind the Holiday Inn on 31st Street. All the buildings here are new and well fitted out and I know in my building some flats are 3/4 rooms with maids rooms off the kitchen. Abu Dhabi has many old buildings with awful 80's fittings which are never refitted as someone always wants them.


----------



## Amirtx

Thanks guys. Looks like Reem Island is far from being fully developed, unless Google maps is not updated. So it may not be the best place. How about Danet? It looks like it's still being developed. Are there any new or renovated buildings close to the Cornish?


----------



## Pete79

Amirtx said:


> Thanks guys. Looks like Reem Island is far from being fully developed, unless Google maps is not updated. So it may not be the best place. How about Danet? It looks like it's still being developed. Are there any new or renovated buildings close to the Cornish?


Danet has 7 of the proposed 23 buildings finished with the mall due to open soon and 4 buildings under construction but it is a few minutes walk from shops and services unlike Reem. 

The Cornishe has some new builds like the capital plaza building but because of the location you can expect higher rent and traffic levels.


----------



## Amirtx

Thanks Pete. Is there a way to see the buildings online? I should be there on a househunting trip in a few weeks, but wanted to get a head start.


----------



## YazeedSaliba

I am new for investment business and I want to buy a first property on the Dubai land. So that my request is if anybody have a residential property in Dubai then please share the experience and give the right suggestions for new investors. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Jynxgirl

I would suggest searching on the dubai forum for purchasing property. Lots of good information there. There is a recent thread in the sandpit under the dubai forum that goes over reasons why to purchase property in the uae and why not to purchase property in the uae. Good luck


----------



## ontheline

*Check out area near BMW showroom in Khaladiya*

The area on or one block south of the Corniche in Khaladiya has numerous new buildings. But stay away from Burooj Tower as it has serious mold issues.

Also the Etihad Towers has started to rent and I heard that 2 bed flats are asking 120,000 AED so 3 and 4 beds may be in your budget.

Good luck.







Amirtx said:


> Hey everyone!! I'm possibly moving to AD in a couple of months and wanted to see if you knew of any newer buildings with 3-4 BR rentals. I checked out dubizzle and a couple of other sites but most ads had no pictures, and those that did looked really old. I'm hoping to keep the yearly cost under 170k AED. Thanks in advance!!!!


----------

